# Custom Avatars for Less Than 100 Posts?



## Orm (Nov 2, 2002)

That would be my suggestion - limited to 60x60 pixels of course. I don't usually post, but really enjoy reading and if I have the occasional post, would like to have my custom avatar.
BTW, great forum.
Thanks all!
Cheers,
Orm


----------



## Khamul (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I wouldnt mind it, might cut down on some spam, but some people can come in and put some stuff that shouldn't be on, and then never post.


----------



## Orm (Nov 2, 2002)

*Yeah I hear ya..*

Not sure how avatar usage figures in to the spammers, trolls etc. you'd know better than me.
It's a shame that people do that - this board seems much better than most in that regard.
Cheers,
Orm


----------



## Grond (Nov 2, 2002)

The Custom Title and Custom Avatar are rewards for people who contribute to the forum. (Or that is what it is intended to be.) That is why the posts made in the Stuff and Bother thread don't count.

Orm, I would encourage you to participate in some of the discussions. There is currently a wonderful discussion on the Valaquenta going on the The Silmarillion Forum and there are many interesting discussions in other areas of the Book Forum. If you like the movie, the movie forum has many threads of merit. If you just want to play some LOTR quiz or trivia games... those are here too. If you only post 5 times a day, you will reach your custom avatar in 20 days. Not too much time for the reward.


----------



## Rangerdave (Nov 2, 2002)

Good Day Orm, and welcome to the Forum.

To expand on what my comrade Grond has so eloquently stated above; the Custom Avatar is there to add personality and individuality to those members who contribute to the betterment of the whole.

If you take a glance at the membership statistics, you will notice a fairly common theme. We have many members who contribute regularly, and we have others that sign on for a few days and then are never heard of again.

It would seem to me to be a waste of time and bandwidth to allow avatars to those who are not going to stick around. So the Webmaster doesn't. 

As a rule, those who hang around long enough to make it to the century mark become hooked, and continue to be active and important members.
besides, the wait isn't that long.

RD


----------



## Deagol (Nov 3, 2002)

I also think that we should be able to have custom avatars even if you dont have 100 posts.


----------



## ltas (Nov 3, 2002)

*(ltas doesn't want an avatar)*



> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *If you take a glance at the membership statistics, you will notice a fairly common theme. We have many members who contribute regularly, and we have others that sign on for a few days and then are never heard of again.
> 
> It would seem to me to be a waste of time and bandwidth to allow avatars to those who are not going to stick around. So the Webmaster doesn't.
> *



Loose the post counts alltogether, that's what I say. Is it really necessary to divide members to different 'ranks' according to their post count? The respect we have for active members is not based on the fact that they have posted a lot. We respect them because of their personality, their extensive knowledge of Tolkien's works, intelligence, their talent of expressing their thoughts and good sense of humor. 
Every member here should be evaluated according to the mentioned standards and not the quantity of their posts. 

I agree that it is a waste of bandwidth to give avatars to 'one-day visitors'. However, if a member has been a 'regular customer' over some period of time or has over 30 posts, doesn't that already prove his dedication to TTF? 



> As a rule, those who hang around long enough to make it to the century mark become hooked, and continue to be active and important members.



Does TTF really need that kind of strategies to 'hook' new members? 'Stay here and we'll hand out candy later'?!!! I have always had the impression that the decision of a member to stay or to leave depends of other circumstances, such as the quality of the forum for example.


----------



## Grond (Nov 3, 2002)

The custom avatar and user title are both rewards for loyalty to the forum. We don't yet have another viable system to "rank" member contribution. With the advent of vBulletin 3.0 there may be a formula that will take much more than just post count into effect.


> _originally posted by Itas_
> *Does TTF really need that kind of strategies to 'hook' new members? 'Stay here and we'll hand out candy later'?!!! I have always had the impression that the decision of a member to stay or to leave depends of other circumstances, such as the quality of the forum for example.*


Itas, you've been here long enough to be able to answer your own question. Custom avatars and user titles aren't candy. They are simply an added extra that users who prove their worth to the forum enjoy. The quality of our forum speaks for itself.


----------



## ltas (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> We don't yet have another viable system to "rank" member contribution. *With the advent of vBulletin 3.0 there may be a formula that will take much more than just post count into effect.
> *


What I tried to say was that in my opinion members shouldn't be artificially rated in any way, either based on the quantity of the posts or some "new improved formula".



> Itas, you've been here long enough to be able to answer your own question. Custom avatars and user titles aren't candy. They are simply an added extra that users who prove their worth to the forum enjoy. The quality of our forum speaks for itself.




"The users who prove their worth to the forum"? I was under the impression that TTF is mainly a *discussion* board for the admirerers of Tolkien's works. I never realized that one has to somehow prove oneself to be worthy of the forum member status.

Would anyone (aspecially the "veteran members") really mind if the avatars would be more easily received? Do avatars really have to be "earned"? Why couldn't they be a special feature of the forum, available for everyone?

(Spending time here and with all of you is already a "reward" by itself for any member who has decided to stay.)


----------



## Orm (Nov 5, 2002)

*It's Your Board..*

...so you should run it the way you think best. I am a member of a few other boards, all of which automatically allow custom avatars. That's why I made the suggestion, but heck, I don't know from Adam about bandwidth issues.
Anyway, good board - good topics and discussions abound. Kudos to you all!
Cheers,
Orm


----------



## Uminya (Nov 5, 2002)

Not that it's particularly relevant, but avatars are more than just bells and whistles. I'd go nuts if I couldn't look for the warm glow of a thermonuclear detonation to let me know where my posts are on a lengthy page! Titles are bells and whistles though, good for making a statement 

I'm not sure which side I lean more towards. Itas has a good point that these things shouldn't just be a reward for "hooked" members, but on the other hand, they take up space and bandwidth. A better system of determining who can take advantage of these features needs to be implemented.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 5, 2002)

Youre scaring me a bit more everyday cir  

And also some guilds want all of their members to have a tag in their avatar of that guild.


----------



## Grond (Nov 5, 2002)

Which reminds me Anamatar... we need to get your avatar updated to reflect your new rank. I'll work on it and post the new one in my avatar pit tomorrow for you.


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 7, 2002)

I think that handing out csutom avatars to everyone who comes along and signs up is NOT a good idea. I'm a new member, and not only am I more motivated to put up new posts because of the custom avatars, but I also have respect for those who have been posting there thoughts here for a long time. I tend to pay closer attention to there posts than others. Though of course everyone's opinion should be respected.


----------



## ltas (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rogue666666 _
> I'm a new member, and not only am I more motivated to put up new posts because of the custom avatars, but I also have respect for those who have been posting their thoughts here for a long time. * I tend to pay closer attention to their posts than others.* Though of course everyone's opinion should be respected.



Rogue, you just pointed out one of the reasons I'm against keeping public posts count - *knowing how much someone has posted generates preconceptions about that member*. Instead of paying equal attention to the thoughts of every member, one presumes that the quality of the posts of those who have posted more must be higher.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 8, 2002)

One idea could be that a member who has posted a few times per week for one month would be allowed to have a title, and a member of two months could then have an avatar. That way, it wouldn't be based on the number of posts, so there would be no incentive to spam, and instead members would be encouraged to stick with the forum and contribute regularly. Just a thought.


----------



## Walter (Nov 8, 2002)

Actually I think that's a good idea, Cir came up with...


Btw, Cir, do you know there exist other types of mushrooms as well, not only the one your avatar shows...?


----------



## Uminya (Nov 8, 2002)

*screams* Walter agreed with me! *can feel the envy of the other mods* 

I know there are, but those are against forum policy


----------



## Walter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> **screams* Walter agreed with me! *can feel the envy of the other mods*
> 
> I know there are, but those are against forum policy  *


 LOL - But hey, I agree with - almost - all mods all the time, well almost...


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 8, 2002)

I never said that there posts have higher quality. I judge that by the post itself, not by who posted it. What I'm saying is that having a goal to reach can motivate ppl to post more posts. AND, ppl who have been posting things for a long period of time do deserve more respect. Im not saying that what they post is higher quality, BUT AT LEAST THEY STUCK WITH IT. Unlike many who come along and post 4 things and leave. Its the same principle in real-life. People who have stuck to doing something for a longer peroid of time are rewarded. If your a career pilot and have been flying for 50 years you have many more benefits AND MORE RESPECT than someone who just started to fly.


----------



## ltas (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rogue666666 _
> *I never said that there posts have higher quality. I judge that by the post itself, not by who posted it.*



Rogue, my previous post wasn't aimed at you . You stated it very clearly on the first time that you believe in the equality of everyone's opinion.
I only associated your remark about paying more attention to members with higher post count with the possible threat of forming preconceptions about someone because of the number of his/hers posts. 
I agree with you that older members definetly deserve respect. However, in my opinion registration date is a pretty accurate indication of the members "age", experience and dedication.

_Ciryaher's idea is great. I definetly belive that being around for few months gives a member more experience than reaching one hundred in two weeks._


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 9, 2002)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH, I didnt notice that your registration date was diplayed, hmmmmm. very interesting. Ya, I think that is a pretty clear indication of there experience. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 14, 2002)

Members should want to stay with the forum because they are interested in what goes on here, not because they get an avatar. To be attracted to this site for just the avatar is a ridiculous reason, and I doubly hope that my idea is considered because of that sort of attitude.


----------



## ltas (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *Members should want to stay with the forum because they are interested in what goes on here, not because they get an avatar.*



Bravo, Ciryaher, that's exactly what I'm sayin' !!

A bit off topic now: I really don't understand this fascination for avatars anyway. What's so special about getting to choose or design a little picture next to your name? You can do that anywhere, in fact, you can dedicate an entire web-page to tiny Tolkien-related pictures if you want to ... I mean, what makes having a possibility to decorate the forum space so desirable? And I'm not really convinced by the argument that avatars make a member more easily recognisable, because most of you keep changing them all the time and all those similar-looking "FOTR: the epic motion picture" avatars make orientating even more confusing.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 14, 2002)

I think the avatars are more reflective of personalities than anything, I know mine are reflections of me.... and heck, they're fun to play with and change! And I think they spice up the board a lot, especially the monotone grey.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't use them so other people can see me, I use them so _I_ can see me! It's so dratted hard to find your post in a thread with several thousand, when you don't have a picture to identify.


----------



## ltas (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *I don't use them so other people can see me, I use them so I can see me! It's so dratted hard to find your post in a thread with several thousand, when you don't have a picture to identify. *


How about using that "search" button up there...


----------



## Uminya (Nov 14, 2002)

It takes longer


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

noo..i dont think soo it giveas you a goal.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 16, 2002)

The only goal a member should have is to post something that is a worthwhile contribution to the Forum.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok well not a goal..but a gift for active members?!?!How bout that?I like to read these.. i dont post to get an avatar..i close and i dont even have one pickedd out...


----------



## Uminya (Nov 16, 2002)

Just because a member is "active" doesn't mean that they have contributed. A person can post 100 worthless blobs of crap and get an avatar, how is that a gift? It'd be like giving repeat drunk-drivers a case of beer after 100 violations.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

I dont know your making me confuse my self..ok how bout you have to EARN ONE!?!?hows that?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 16, 2002)

how about you need a certain number of good posts per day for an amount of time (i.e. 5 good posts a day for a week) and then youll gt one. Probably wouldnt work.


----------



## TheFool (Nov 16, 2002)

No, that would be spam  

I think the current system is OK, ie Stuff & bother posts don't count, it's only the Tolkien & 'more serious' posts that do etc.

but then I haven't been here that long


----------



## Beorn (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheFool _
> *No, that would be spam  *



Which is why it's gone!


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

What does it matter. cant figure it out anyway!!!!Help me if you can please!!

Why was that spam it responded to the post before?!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 16, 2002)

You wrote a a three word post: "Is this spam?"

Please check your PM Inbox.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

no i didn't!i said "what would be a good post?Would this be a good post?"thats atleast more than 3 words.(i did respond).Im sorry i dont know how to make this a paragraph long so if you have to delete it ...


----------



## Beorn (Nov 16, 2002)

Try posting some quality posts. I deleted four of your posts. Maybe another moderator did some others?


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

What would you consider a good post??Would it have to be atleast 3 lines long of words.Or would it need to meet some guide lines set up?If so what would those guide lines be?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 16, 2002)

Good posts, as far as my understanding goes, has nothing to do with length. But rather what it has to do with the thread. If the first post in a thread calls for a one word post then a yes or no would be a good post. You should always try to back your posts up with something worth reading (something that would get a reply) but if you cant then dont post it.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes i agree with you!i dont think lenght has anything to do with it.I think as long as it is relevent (you know has to do with the topic)It is a good post.What do you do when you cant think of any reading to back it up and its just an opinon?


----------



## Beorn (Nov 16, 2002)

We generally discourage those threads that call for a short post...

You can express your opinion, so long as it contributes to the thread. 'I always wanted to know that' contributes absolutely nothing.

On this thread, I've had a series of short posts, but they're all answers to questions that you have asked.


----------



## Fimbrethil (Nov 26, 2002)

As an admin of a very active site which uses the VB software, I can suggest stock avatars.

Our site is a gaming forum, and as such our members tend to clock up posts VERY quickly, kinda like the roleplaying forums here, but on a larger scale.

Avatars come on several levels

The Series A avatars are availible immediately
The Series B Avatars are availible after 100 posts
The Series C Avatars are around for 250

And so on. Custom Avatars are the province of moderators and paying members (a donations system, as the game itself is free).

Perhaps you could work in a series of avatars that new members can use until they clock their 100th post. I'm sure that there are plenty of tolkien artists in this forum who would be happy to contribute small 60 by 60 images for use by members of this forum


----------



## Orm (Nov 26, 2002)

*I've created a monster!*

Wow!
I really didn't expect this many responses to my suggestion about avatars....but looking at all the responses, maybe a change will come about.
The avatars people use are really cool, by the way, and add a lot to the forum's appeal. I like Sun King's and the Animatar's animated ones - they're "b*tchin" as we say out here in California.
Hopefully, after TTT is released, I'll have something to post about and earn my own avatar!

Cheers,
Orm


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 1, 2002)

*WOOHOO! 99 more posts to go!!!*

O well, I will get to 100 posts before you know it. And I agree with the 100 posts rule, it is a deserving reward for 100 posts.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow, it's great to see some one with under 100 to agree, yay for you Dain! I think it's a great rule, now that I have 400, but it really sparks spaming, but, we have great mods


----------



## Mablung (Dec 3, 2002)

Dain and I will be there soon enough I think we're doing well for ourselves anyway I think it does encourge some activness.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes Mablung, it seems we are in a race to get 100 posts!  May the best Man/Dwarf/Elf/Hobbit/Balrog/whatever win! But yea, another thing about the 100 post rule is that there is many people who stop posting after a few posts, and if they all had avatars, it would take up space on the server, no?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah true especially with as many members as are here.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 1, 2003)

*Beware!*

Let all those whose greed leads them to fix their "Eye" upon an avatar before reaching the level of 100 posts keenly remember the fate of all those who have become enslaved by the lure of the Ring of Power! GOODY GOODY GUMDROPS, one less post now 'till I reach 100!


----------

